# Terrapin Liquid Bliss Beer Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Brewery: Terrapin
Beer: Liquid Bliss
Style: Chocolate Peanut Butter Porter
ABV: 6.0%
Price: $4.99

Appearance: Opaque black with bits of what I assume is peanut butter floating in the beer

Nose: Chocolate, coffee and roasted peanuts

Flavor: Chocolate, roasted malts, smokey peanuts

Body: Medium to full bodied with a chalky mouth feel

Finish: Chocolate, peanut butter, black coffee that disappear into a very dry, chalky finish

The floaty's were a little unsettling and while there is a faint hint of peanut butter it is not overwhelming. I was hoping the beer would be similar to a liquid Reese's Peanut Butter Cup with a kick.

I recommend serving the beer at cellar temperature and not ice cold as the flavors became more pronounced as the beer warmed up.


----------

